# 100 amp service in new 2880 sq ft home?



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a a painting contractor just looking for a professional opinion. I was in my mother in laws electrical panel tonight and noticed it was 100 amp service with 32 slots. This is a duplex less then four years old. Her side is 2880 sq. ft. I would think this should have been 200 amp service. Am I wrong or did they take a short cut here even if it is code compliant? 

Jim


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Without doing a load calc I'd have to say it is pretty damned hard to be complaint with that in today's age.
Is EVERYTHING gas?


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Without doing a load calc I'd have to say it is pretty damned hard to be complaint with that in today's age.
> Is EVERYTHING gas?


Not sure about furnace and hot water. The stove and drier are electric, whirlpool tub, dish washer,and lots of outlets.

How much could they have saved by not going 200 amp? Would seem like not much. I was there because she lost electric. Turns out the 100 amp main went bad. Power coming in but not going out. I gave her the number for a good electrician. Could this be the result of stressed system or would you think power surge? The house is less then four years old.

Jim


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

The savings was not 200a vs. 100a it is 400a vs. 200a.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Without doing a load calc I'd have to say it is pretty damned hard to be complaint with that in today's age.
> Is EVERYTHING gas?


About the same size house, that's how it is out here, we have a 100 amp panel (my apartments each have their own 100 amp panel) everything is gas, dryer, stove/oven, furnace, and hot water heater. The only big draw is the central AC, the house is about 6 years old, One more large appliance and you'd be pushing it, now all the new homes have to have a minimum of 200 amps. 


.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If EVERYTHING big was gas fired, you might be able to cope with a 100 amp panel in a house that size. With just what you mentioned, she's probably really maxing it out. 

That said, if the main never tripped, she hasn't reached the "limit". The fact that the breaker failed early _might be_ an indication that it's been running heavily loaded for a long time, but no guarantee. The cost savings on a new build is *almost zip* between 100 and 200 amp. There are some real cost differences, but not enough to talk about.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

I just updated pricing with my electrician a few weeks ago to put into my estimating program on the computer so I have it all right in front of me here. To go from 100 to 150 is $275. to go from 100 to 200 would be $625. Seems kinda cheap to be putting in 100 amp services on a place that size. I'm building a whole bunch of 4 units townhomes here that have 1400 finished s/f with 700 s/f unfinished basements. We did load calcs on them and determined that 125 amp services were sufficient with a little extra to spare. We could have done 100's but decided to do 125 just to make sure we were covered. 


Sam


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Computer Program?*

I'd like to see what program you use for the upgrades. As far as I know, the only difference for me is additional service wire size for the most part. Excluding amount of circuits/breakers misc parts it's less than $100 difference in material from 100-200amps. And sometimes the 150 amp panel cost me more than a 200amp. Labor is really about the same other than my arms get a little more tired with 200 amp. I might have to up my prices now. Material around here for full service change is roughly $400 for 100,150,or 200 amps. Avg time 2 men 8hrs=16hrs $1,300-1,800 Avg typical with inspections. Midwest prices....what do you all do on the left/right coast??


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Bubbles,

I use a program called Estimator Pro www.estimatorpro.com to do my home estimates. I can put all of my subs pricing in the database and then do my own takeoffs on each plan so I don't have to take plans around to each different sub each time I am bidding out a job. So when I quoted those service panel prices that was for his labor and materials, if that makes sense. I don't know anything about the details other than that's what he charges me and that's what I have in the database on my program. We typically do a 200 am service on most homes.


Sam


----------



## kirbymurphy (Jun 5, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Without doing a load calc I'd have to say it is pretty damned hard to be complaint with that in today's age.
> Is EVERYTHING gas?


LOL! That's what I wondered...Gas lights, gas TV, gas computer?

I'd guess it's compliant if there was a REAL inspection.

Here's a wild guess. The SE wire is AL and the lugs were not tight, causing excess heat in the main breaker assy.


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> now all the new homes have to have a minimum of 200 amps.
> 
> 
> .


Not to be picky, where does the Code say 200A? (It still says 100A). And why would you need 200A's on a small home?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

brian11973 said:


> Not to be picky, where does the Code say 200A? (It still says 100A). And why would you need 200A's on a small home?


It's hard to know everyone's backstory when you're jumping in late in the game, but you might be interested to know that Mickey is close to Chicago, where codes get wacky. He might also just be making a generalization that it's hard to get many modern homes squeezed into a 100 amp service unless it's a townhouse or something along those lines.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> It's hard to know everyone's backstory when you're jumping in late in the game, but you might be interested to know that Mickey is close to Chicago, where codes get wacky. He might also just be making a generalization that it's hard to get many modern homes squeezed into a 100 amp service unless it's a townhouse or something along those lines.


Elmhurst, a burb of Chicago requires a 200A service on any house 1500Sq/ft and up, minimum of 100A to any residence. Some places generalize, some actually want to see a load calc. 

Banks are another big requirer of upragding services. They ALWAYS want a minimum of 100A no fuses. Real estate sales generate some upgrades for us.

I cannot remember ever installling only a 100A service anywhere on a new install. Only upgrades.

Funny thing in Chitown, alot of work goes uninspected. Everyone waits so long for a permit to get aproved that they go ahead and do the work while in for review, then never get an inspection. Ain't politics great!


----------

